# T6080 new Holland ac problems



## Bubba81 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hey guys, have a tractor that ac works perfectly when running around the yard and light duty. Hook my baler on and sometimes will get 2 hours sometimes only 20 minutes until compressor kicks out. Usually can just shut of fan and turn back on and it will kick in again. Have had it into a shop twice and changed expansion valve and low pressure and high pressure switch. Pinched off heater hoses and no change, system is charged. What else can I look for?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT
Compressor clutch disengaging indicates high/low pressures are not remaining in correct operating range or a pressure switch although they're new is faulty. I suppose condenser & evaporater are free of foreign material for good air flow through them? I wonder if evaporater is getting covered with frost?


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I had a similar issue on a New Holland. Turned out to be worn clutch disc on the compressor, too much gap. 
Took clutch apart, removed a shim and been working perfect for at least 1500 hrs since.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Bubba81 said:


> Hey guys, have a tractor that ac works perfectly when running around the yard and light duty. Hook my baler on and sometimes will get 2 hours sometimes only 20 minutes until compressor kicks out. Usually can just shut of fan and turn back on and it will kick in again. Have had it into a shop twice and changed expansion valve and low pressure and high pressure switch. Pinched off heater hoses and no change, system is charged. What else can I look for?


On a Kubota there is a low temp cutout switch on the evaporator that shuts the compressor off when it senses about 34°. Do you have the schematic to see what all can drop out the compressor? Test each point with the tractor running hard. May have to get creative with jumpers and the meter.
I also had to replace the pushbutton A/C switch once. It would just turn off on it's own. But when this happened the On light would also go out.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I've had to remove shims from the compressor clutches also. When cool/warm they will work get them hot and they will kick out.


----------



## Bubba81 (Jul 22, 2021)

Ok I will check out the clutch, it just seems wierd it will kick out when balers running but shut off pto and idle down and it will work good, I think I found the relay for compressor, it gets hot, swapped it with one for lights and it made no difference, it’s making me and the mechanics scratch their heads, and I already have 2-2500 in parts and labor from last fall till now


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Condensate drains working? Evaporator could be icing over. When you shut the fan off, do you turn it right back on or do you wait 10-15 minutes?


----------



## Bubba81 (Jul 22, 2021)

Bonfire said:


> Condensate drains working? Evaporator could be icing over. When you shut the fan off, do you turn it right back on or do you wait 10-15 minutes?


Usually just turn it back on, but today it didn’t matter what I did, after it kicked out I couldn’t get it to start again


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

I’m another betting the clutch gap needs adjustment


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

When it kicks out carefully take a hammer handle (belt, pulley, and fan are spinning) and hit the clutch and see if it kicks in and starts spinning.


----------



## Bubba81 (Jul 22, 2021)

So tried to tap, no change, tonight ended up baking after dark, started tractor at 930 and it was 22 degrees outside, bales for 3 hours and the ac never kicked out once, actually had to turn it down and tried all fan speed and it still worked good. What would be getting hot enough to kick it out during the day but not to kick it out at night?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Is it possible the system is overcharged? Higher temp will cause the pressure to increase and trip out the high pressure switch? What are the lo and high pressure readings at what ambient temperature?

Most of the electrical is in the cab so it is somewhat climate controlled. But could try swapping out all the HVAC relays. 

Without have a 6080 to look at or a service manual with wiring diagram in front of me I'm unsure what other electrical is outside other the lo and high switch and clutch.


----------

